# Itchy Ears!



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Poor Mikey is almost constantly itching his ears. I've noticed that they bother him the most within about two days after grooming and one time he actually had a severe infection right after getting groomed. I keep a good ear cleaner from the Vet on hand "Epi-Otic and also antibiotics Mal-Otic and the minute I see him starting to itch like crazy I try to nip it in the bud by using the cleaner and antibiotic, but what I'm wondering is if these ear problems are caused by something the groomer is doing or something she's not doing? Like cleaning and making sure his ears are rinsed well and completely dry. I'd hate to think that he's going to have chronic ear infections for his entire life. I feel so bad when he hops in bed with me in the middle of the night and I can hear him scratching his ears for 15 minutes at a time and making all these sounds that tell me the itch is driving him crazy. I remember reading on here once about something that groomers use to dry out the ears after a bath, but can't remember what it was. Does anyone know what that product would be called and also do you have any ear problems that are like this and if so what do you do? Mikey's ears don't have any bad odor, can't imagine what it could be? Thanks!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Remember me? I'm the one with the little deaf (so they say) Maltese Giorgio, who has no more inner ears









Have you ever done any allergy testing with him? If you can afford it and find a veterinary dermatologist, that's what I would do (if I had it to do over again and had the money for it). We just made the leap with Giorgio to food sensitivity and put him on IVD after a study my vet saw about small white dogs (Bichon, Maltese, Westies) tending to have food as well as environmental sensitivities, and, being sensitive to all forms of meat protein. At first, we had just switched G'io's meat protein source trying to find one that he didn't react to, then the study came out and we switched to IVD which helped tremendously. But, the ear tissue was damaged already and the only thing to do was the total ablation.









Yeah, I know. I'm a broken record about ear care. Here's son why (this is just one ear surgery, he had both ears done). Those ears are so easily damaged. G'io was a scratchin' dog at night also.

[attachment=17673:attachment]
[attachment=17674:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Both my boys tend to itch a little when they come home and I am wondering if it's from the hair plucking. As soon as they get home I put some Oti-Soother in their ears and massage it right down inside just in case there is some moisture trapped, this dries them out and prevents ear infections too.
Scooby had his very first ear infection a few weeks ago but I doubt it was from the groomer I think it was because he got very wet one rainy night when he had to go potty. Even though I dried him well with the blow dryer I didn't think the rain would have gotten down in his ear but the vet said it can when they shake their wet ears, so that one was my fault. He has been going to the groomer for 2½ years and that was the first infection in his life of 3 years so I doubt it's from his grooming as he goes to the same lady every time and I know she is very careful.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some dogs are easily irritated by ear plucking. If the groomer is doing that, ask her not to and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

OMG that looks so terribly painful.







It would be a good idea to see a specialist and try to figure out what's going on. Thanks for the input and I'm sorry Giorgio had to go through such painful and serious ear problems.







It just hurts to see that picture.











> Both my boys tend to itch a little when they come home and I am wondering if it's from the hair plucking. As soon as they get home I put some Oti-Soother in their ears and massage it right down inside just in case[/B]


Oti-Soother? Ummm wonder where to get that? I will see if I can find it at the pet stores around here and I'll also look online. You know, I never gave ear plucking a thought, but that's something to consider also. Thanks and Happy New Year!



> Some dogs are easily irritated by ear plucking. If the groomer is doing that, ask her not to and see if that makes a difference.[/B]


Thanks!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

It was painful for him and for me. Both times he wore a morphine patch and I had to take valium









The first ear (his left) was much worse and still can itch him even though it is completely sewn up. We didn't think the other ear would be a problem but this is one highly allergic little white dog and inside of six months, the right ear was compromised. We tried every remedy imaginable from traditional to non-conventional and I just couldn't watch him suffer anymore.

I hope you uncover the source and nip the damage in the bud for Mikey. 

Giorgio can still hear, which is weird. I'm sure it all sounds like he has his head under water but he does hear. Of course, people think I'm some evil beeatch because when I call to him if he's barking or doing something and I need him to stop, I have to shout, loudly, and often people give me the evil eye like I'm abusing my dog.

Yeah. Right. I've been paying off his surgeries for two years now and I still have a thousand dollars outstandin, that's how much I abuse him


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you mentioned that it happens after grooming. im wondering if the groomer is accidentally getting water in his ears. 

try giving him a bath yourself, make sure no water gets in the ears...and see what happens. try ear plucking yourself too. or at least go to the groomer and have them ear pluck without washing. 

about giorgio...thats SO sad!! i'd hate for that to be your problem. i'd check wiht the vet too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG poor little Mikey!







I tell you though, when Luci was between 4-6 months, she was scratching constantly. I took her to the Vet and she said that her ears were clean--no infection, but all the little hairs in there were causing her itch! So ever since, i take her there (to the Vet...i dont take the baby to the groomer) every 6-8 weeks or so to have her ear hair plucked and she never scratches anymore! When I give her a bath once a week I make sure her ears are totally dry even though she hates when I touch her ears.. and her nails.. lol
Anyway try that...it might work. But make the vet do it, I feel like they pluck it rather than cut ir which would make the bristliness of the hair worse!

And OMG poor little Giorgio...that must havebeen so painful. He looks like such a good little boy... How long ago did they do that to his ears? That tube is not there anymore, is it??


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

He _is _ a good little boy. I think he's the best (but I totally understand that we all think ours is the best). The drain was in for two weeks, until the stitches came out. It was a very bloody messy surgery/recovery, but, I think we had the best surgeon around (Dr. Jane Kazarsky). The right ear had to be removed around 8 months after the left. BTW, the surgery is why he hasn't got much top hair or ear length. That's a side effect we can live with--blindness is a worry because of the proximity to the optic nerve.

I hope no one here ever has to go through this, which is why I'm such a PIA about seeing the veterinarian to evaluate any and all ear scratching.







Even then, it can be such a problem. G'io isn't the only Maltese I've seen go through this (not mine but some rescues).


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i agree about the ear plucking...some vets are for it..im the side that isnt...i believe if there isnt a prob with the ear leave it ( if it aint broke dont fix it) pixel had the same problem...she got an infection from her ear plucking at her one trip to the groomer...i didnt know i had to tell them not to do it, but now i do.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> He _is _ a good little boy. I think he's the best (but I totally understand that we all think ours is the best). The drain was in for two weeks, until the stitches came out. It was a very bloody messy surgery/recovery, but, I think we had the best surgeon around (Dr. Jane Kazarsky). The right ear had to be removed around 8 months after the left. BTW, the surgery is why he hasn't got much top hair or ear length. That's a side effect we can live with--blindness is a worry because of the proximity to the optic nerve.
> 
> I hope no one here ever has to go through this, which is why I'm such a PIA about seeing the veterinarian to evaluate any and all ear scratching.
> 
> ...


Oh Christine, those pictures are just so heartbreaking... I know it was awful for both of you. Seeing our babies not being 100% OK brings on terrible anxiety doesn't it!! I'm glad he is doing well now.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Oti-Soother? Ummm wonder where to get that? I will see if I can find it at the pet stores around here and I'll also look online. You know, I never gave ear plucking a thought, but that's something to consider also. Thanks and Happy New Year![/B]


I buy it from our vet, I doubt it is available from the pet store, it says on the bottle that it's sold exclusively at the vet.
It's called Oti-Soothe 11 and it's used for keeping the ears healthy and balancing the acidity and also for drying the inner ear especially after bath or getting wet.
[attachment=17705:attachment]


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

You might want to check for mites







Bella our little yorkie scratched her ears all the time I couldn't figure it out







And she had this odor to her I thought boy do these little yorkies stink







Well to make a long story short she went in to be spayed and came out and the vet said, she had ear mites














I couldn't believe it. why the groomer did not know







any how got her on the meds and she's great NO more scratching and she SMELLS







so sweet now


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> you mentioned that it happens after grooming. im wondering if the groomer is accidentally getting water in his ears.
> 
> try giving him a bath yourself, make sure no water gets in the ears...and see what happens. try ear plucking yourself too. or at least go to the groomer and have them ear pluck without washing.
> 
> ...










Aren't all ears suppose to get washed, people and dogs alike? Are you saying dogs aren't suppose to have their ears cleaned with water, ever? I always thought the groomer washed them while giving the bath and then just dried them out. I always wash Mia's ears when I bathe her, but I always make sure to rinse them well and dry them thoughrly and I've never had any problems. Oh God I hope I haven't been doing something wrong by washing Mia's ears like I do. When dogs go swimming they get wet ears so I never saw that anything was wrong with washing them, in fact I was under the impression that clean ears are healthy ears. Enlighten me please!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Clean ears _are _ healthy ears. I've never washed inside my dogs' ears with water and soap, just wash their ear flaps. I do use a mild otic (ear specific) cleanser.

The thing I've found (looking into many dogs ears as a care giver) is that what is fine for one dog may cause an inflamation in another dog. It's trial and error, finding what works best for yours, mine, and ours.









One of the very popular products dispensed by local vet's here in NYC has been a green liquid that is vinegar based--it smells like pure vinegar. Every single dog I've seen cleaned with that product has developed some inflamation, and yet, the doc's keep on dispensing it.

Some people swear by just plain Vodka to rinse and dry a dog's inner ears.

My personal choice is Zymox.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Getting water in the ear can cause swimmer's ear in dogs just like it does in people. I'd never wash ears with water. I use Oticalm to clean Lady's ears. 

As ar as vinegar goes, that's a good homemade treatment for swimmers ear or even a preventative. A few drops of vinegar mixed with a little alcohol (as long as there is no inflamation in the ears or it will sting) is a good thing to use after a bath to prevent an infection. You can even use an over the counter swimmers ear treatment.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is probably why was so confused on this subject. A lady I used to work for had this Sheppard and when the dog came back from her weekly grooming, sometimes the groomer would forget to remove the huge cotton balls and Lucy would start scratching to let us know to take them out. Then I knew dogs ears probably should be kept dry. But then the next day Lucy was jumping in the lake and her ears were drenched! So there you have my mixed message about what to do and what not to do. No more water in the ears!! Thank You!


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Moppy had one ear infection when was a puppy (baby) He seems to remember it!! 

If I comment on his ears, his EYES get bug eyed!









He doesn't like me to ear pluck. I've been told it doesn't hurt, but Moppy say's it does.










I keep his coat short so I don't have to bath him but once a month. I always put off giving him a bath and sometimes don't wash his head very good b/c I am afraid he'll get an ear infection.

He gets Butt baths, toe baths, muggins baths, but the all over bath is put off, due to the fear of an ear infections.
















I do have ear cleasner, so that if I do get water in his ear, that will dry it out.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just took a two minute course on google about ear cleaning. Thanks Everybody!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there r many ear cleaners out there ...im sure ur vet has a few they would recommend i like oticlens, epiotic, and there is a vet solutions one that isnt bad... but no water is needed..just the ear cleaner


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ear cleaner--Ollie's vet just sold me a bottle yesterday--of course it's upstairs and I'm too pooped to go get it...anyway, it's a good sized bottle and only cost $8-something. Has aloe and some anti-microbial and some drying agent stuff in it. I'm planning on wiping out his ears with it every week at LEAST. He did get irritation last (and first) time I had his ear hairs plucked and was scratching and scratching. Anyway, that's why I brought him to the vet b/c I wanted to make sure nothing else was wrong. The vet gave me an excellent demo on how to use the ear medication/cleaner--I was grateful. And some good advice she gave me was to make sure you clean them regularly not only for health issues, but you want them to be used to you touching their ears in case anything DOES come up in the future (infection, etc.) where you have to touch them alot they will be used to it.

Ollie is SUCH a good boy when I groom him now. He lays right down and I can do anything to him--ears, comb, eyes, nails (somtimes, we're still working on that one) and he's still a little nervous about the electric trimmer that I like to do his pads with. "I'm" the one that is squeamish about the ear hair plucking--which I've tried and wiggs me out...

Hope your little buddy stops that scratching!!


----------

